# sa olet kaunis



## agie

Hi

Could anyone,please, explain me what does "sa olet kaunis" mean??

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ilmo

It meas: You are beutiful.

"Sa" is a form a bit poetic of the colloquial "sä", which means just "sinä" (= you).


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Is it often so contracted? I know that in Estonian they most often use "sa" instead of "sina".


----------



## Ilmo

The normal colloquial contraction of "sinä" (=you) is in Finnish "sä", with the vowel "ä". It is very seldom used in writing, except, of course, in dialogues, that is, between quotes. For instance I could not imagine myself using this contraction in writing.

"sa", with the vowel "a", is used only in poetry instead of "sä", and even there they are interchangeable. I guess the reason may be the tonal difference between the vowels "ä" and "a".


----------

